# smoke damage to framing



## mikescop (May 9, 2015)

I have a garage that the renter decided to have a camp fire inside. the interior frame was smoke damaged with no burnt damage. What I need to know is what is the best way to seal the walls and ceiling to stop the odder of smoke. Also what is the best way to prepare the frame for sealing.

I was told that silver paint is a good choice. Also I just want to do this once and not come back with more work.

any suggestions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No idea what "silver paint" even is.
This is what you should be using.
http://www.rustoleum.com/product-ca...alers/b-i-n2-primer-stain-blocker-odor-sealer
You did kick these dumb asses out, right?


----------



## mikescop (May 9, 2015)

*smoke damage to frame*

thanks for the info. the tenant is gone!


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Just got to love some tenants. Probably the best way to do this is hire a company that does post fire clean up. The have the experience, tools and stuff required.


----------

